
Blockchain's AOL Moment - mechanikalk
https://blog.gridplus.io/blockchains-aol-moment-9ad91385b5b7
======
lifepo4
Why was this bumped from the front page?

~~~
joneholland
Maybe because it's basically an ad?

~~~
john_packel
You mean a highly informative and thought-provoking piece about revolutionary
technology and roadblocks to its mass adoption - which references a future
product not yet available for purchase? I'd read these kind of "ads" all day,
but they are too few and far between.

